# Standardized Field Sobriety Testing Training



## kwflatbed

*Standardized Field Sobriety Testing Training
*One-Day Course on Latest SFST Curriculum​The Governor's Highway Safety Bureau, a program of the Executive Office of Public Safety, in conjunction with the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) is sponsoring a training course in Standardized Field Sobriety Testing (SFST). This one-day course is designed to bring officers up to date in the newest SFST curriculum. The training will take place from May 15th to May 19th, 2006 at Gordon College in Wenham, Massachusetts. Read more about the training


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Right on time for the Memorial Day and Summer drunk drivers. Gee I wonder if this has anything to do with the political climate coming this September at the voting polls near you. Amazing how we can find money for extra training!


----------

